# Windows 2003 und fehlende Berechtigung



## Mirko D (15. Mai 2004)

*kleines Problem*

Hallo ich hab da ein kleines Problem. 

Ich habe mir ein Netzwerk aufgebaut.
Windows 2003 server
Exchange server 2003 
und auch IIS 

jetzt wollte ich phpmyadmin auf meinem sytem installieren und aufrufen. Doch da kommt dann immer die schöne Meldung ich habe keine Berechtigung die Seite anzuzeigen.   Warum nicht  

Ich habe auch versucht alle Berechtigungen zu setzten aber immer noch das selbe schauspiel. 

Warum ich kein Apache nutze  Ganz einfach ich habe keine Lust 2 Webserver nebenher laufen zu lassen . 

Also schon mal danke für eure schnelle Antwort


----------



## jaquline (13. September 2004)

wenn du win2003server hast dann meld dich doch einfach als administrator an und änder da die berechtigungen. das passwort für "administrator" hast du bei der installation eingegeben. wenn dann immer noch ned hilf, dann sicher alle daten und formatier einfach!


----------

